# Arkansas Rice Field Decoy Spread



## Gasportsj7 (Dec 15, 2014)

Any advice on a good spread for Arkansas  flooded rice fields? Number of decoys? number of mojos? jerk strings? Decoy spread patterns? Making my first trek out west. After 8 years of hunting georgia rivers and swamps I figured I owed it to myself. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 15, 2014)

It really depends on what the birds are wanting. . We've had anywhere from 1 dozen to 6 dozen out with success as well as failure. You have to make adjustments. I've also hunted with and without mojos.  I think the earlier you use mojos the better. Toward the end of the season I think it tends to flair birds more than attract them. The spread will vary as well. I like the typical U sometimes you might have to take the bottom out of the U though and have more of a V with no bottom. If that makes sense. The J works well sometimes also, just depending on the wind which i use. Jerk strings are what you want if there is no wind,  you definitely want motion. But the wind usually takes care of that in rice fields. It's really a lot of trial and error.. before rearranging decoys after birds flair try not calling, if you didn't call,  try calling.  I'd go with shovelers and mallards maybe some gads. Just whatever is there really


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 15, 2014)

Town2Small said:


> It really depends on what the birds are wanting. . We've had anywhere from 1 dozen to 6 dozen out with success as well as failure. You have to make adjustments. I've also hunted with and without mojos.  I think the earlier you use mojos the better. Toward the end of the season I think it tends to flair birds more than attract them. The spread will vary as well. I like the typical U sometimes you might have to take the bottom out of the U though and have more of a V with no bottom. If that makes sense. The J works well sometimes also, just depending on the wind which i use. Jerk strings are what you want if there is no wind,  you definitely want motion. But the wind usually takes care of that in rice fields. It's really a lot of trial and error.. before rearranging decoys after birds flair try not calling, if you didn't call,  try calling.  I'd go with shovelers and mallards maybe some gads. Just whatever is there really[/QUOT
> 
> 
> +2


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 15, 2014)

Sounds like advice to me.
good luck....


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Dec 15, 2014)

I appreciate it guys! Will definitely all of that into consideration and will post some good pictures hopefully!


----------



## across the river (Dec 15, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> Any advice on a good spread for Arkansas  flooded rice fields? Number of decoys? number of mojos? jerk strings? Decoy spread patterns? Making my first trek out west. After 8 years of hunting georgia rivers and swamps I figured I owed it to myself. Thanks in advance!



Questions.  Are you just leasing a field and have to take your own decoys or are hunting with a guide?   Are you going to be in a pit blind or are you just leasing a field and can hunt wherever you want?  Is it going to be one blind on a 2000 acre rice farm  where others are hunting or are you on a small field out by itself.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jerk cords, jerk cords, jerk cords, jerk cords.  Motion is key!


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Dec 16, 2014)

across the river said:


> Questions.  Are you just leasing a field and have to take your own decoys or are hunting with a guide?   Are you going to be in a pit blind or are you just leasing a field and can hunt wherever you want?  Is it going to be one blind on a 2000 acre rice farm  where others are hunting or are you on a small field out by itself.



We a renting out a pit blind for two days. Taking our own decoys and doing a self guided hunt. It's going to be one blind on a 5000 acre rice farm. There will be a few other groups hunting other blinds on the property


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Once you cross the Mississippi, start looking in the flooded fields and fields that have sheet water.  If you see hundreds of birds in one spot, use a lot of decoys.  If you are only seeing small groups then use a couple dozen.  

Unlike Ga., the birds out there will work most of the time so set up according to the wind.  Pray for clear cold windy conditions.  Motion and sunlight on the decoys has always been key for us.

Add a few speck decoys too if you can get your hands on them.  Off to one side of the spread in a group together.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 16, 2014)

Put out as many as you can.  Make an X extending from each corner of the blind.  Create 4 areas for them to land and sets the dekes up for any wind direction including shifts during the day.
Speck and snow goose floaters help too as confidence dekes.


----------

